# Two Springer Spannials picked up



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Two Springer Spannials picked up at the Orem Bonneville Lake Shore Trail head at 1:20 pm today by Orem Police. One dark head, black brown ticked and the other was all white with dalmation spots. Good looking dogs one younger and one looked a little older, but I do not know the sex of the dogs. The dark head, black brown ticked was wearing a collar and had a leash.


----------

